# Model's walks the Runway at the Dolce & Gabbana Spring Summer 2014 Fashion Show during Milan Fashion Week in Milan - Sept. 22,2013 (77x)



## Mandalorianer (24 Sep. 2013)

​


----------



## Q (24 Sep. 2013)

Dolce und Gabbana können schon was :thumbup: Danke für die schönen Kleiderständer!


----------



## koftus89 (26 Sep. 2013)

teilweise asiatisch, teilweise altertümlich, teilweise tragbar und teilweise völlig alltags untauglich. sehr durchwachsen diese show. gesamt gesehen jedoch schön. vielen dank fürs teilen.


----------

